# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Sanwich mágico

## turureyaya

Bueno, visto lo que me dijeron en mis vídeos anteriores de que debo de grabar un truco desde mas lejos para que se vea mi forma de gesticular y tal, decidí grabar un truco imprumtu (creo que se escribe así) que me gusta hacer, y lo grabé depie, espero que os guste, quizás en esta vista de grabación podáis ayudarme mas a mejorar!

Muchas gracias, aquí tenéis el vídeo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6M_4Pr1TPo

----------


## Magnano

Está muy bien, pero... Tienes el mismo fallo que yo tenía (espero haberme quitado esta manía) de decir "¿vale?" constantemente, lo has dicho 7 veces en 42 segundos... Y técnicamente lo veo bastante bien  :Smile1:

----------


## turureyaya

Me he dado cuenta, soy bel&#233;n esteban, pero s&#243;lo se lo hago a mi madre eso del vale? Vale? Vale? Porque no se entera aajajaj si no hace lo que quiere y me frustra, es el t&#237;pico espectador que no presta atenci&#243;n y tienes que explicarle las cosas 2 veces..

Enviado desde mi Xperia Z mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Orioriol

El control me parece un poco cantoso, pero si normalmente te funciona, bien por ti. 

En cuanto al efecto... cuando dices que los sietes van al medio de la baraja y encuentran la carta, lo que sería el efecto mágico, yo solo veo que cortas y te llevas un siete por un lado, otro por el otro, y cuando juntas las manos está ahí la carta elegida. No veo claridad en lo que está pasando, veo manipulación, habilidad de manos, pero poca magia. Quizás cambiando un poco la charla justificando los movimientos de las manos mejoraría (algo como "aunque cortemos y cambiemos su posición y su orden, los supersietes siempre quedan cerca el uno del otro, tan cerca que solo hay una carta en medio...").

Por otro lado, en mi opinión este efecto se merecería más de un minuto. Por lo que he visto en tus vídeos me da que debes tener palique para rato (lo digo como halago), pues utilízalo, puedes explayarte un poquillo más relatando el juego, y seguro que ganaría en lo que te comentaba de la claridad. Sobre lo de las muletillas es una mierda, en el momento no te das cuenta y cuesta un huevo quitárselo. En algún vídeo mio me he puesto a contar los "bueno, pues, vale, no?, verdad?, eh?" y he flipado un montón. Tranquilo, darte cuenta es el primer paso para ir forzándote a no hacerlo tanto.

----------


## turureyaya

Hola oriol! Bueno te explico, este es un truco que utilizo solo para captar la atenci&#243;n del espectador rapidament , el efecto que se ve es bastante claro y f&#225;cil de copiar, por lo k no me gusta utilizar la charla real para k "se copie" asi k la vario un poco, sinceramente tampoco es mucho m&#225;s extendido, lo he grabado as&#237; porque en los anteriores mr dec&#237;an que no se ve&#237;a como utilizaba mi cuerpo y decidi grabar este r&#225;pido, pero tiens razon que deber&#237;a de darle un toque mas parlanchin, a ver si lo pienso y le doy un poco m&#225;s de charla, lo que los de sanwich no encuentro como darle la charla, sinceramente

Muchas gracias por tu comentario!

Enviado desde mi Xperia Z mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola Turureyaya,


A ver,este basicamente es igual que los demás.El plano es exactamente el mismo solo que a diferencia que aquí estás de pie y en los demás sentados,pero si miramos lo que recoge la cámara es exactamente lo mismo que los anteriores.Es tu cara lo que se tiene que mostrar.Es un cúmulo de gestos los que hablan,pero tu cara es la que manda.Tu mirada,tu gesticulación,tu expresividad,tu capacidad de asombro,de trasmisión,etc. Y aquí volvemos a ver tus manos y parte de tu cuerpo,osea que estamos en la misma situación para valorar el juego globálmente.
Es algo que parece que te cuesta y que no entiendo muy bien,ya que nos pones enlaces hacia tu canal y en el tienes otros vídeos donde muestras tu rostro.¿Le debes dinero a alguien de aquí o que? :O11: 

Por otro lado,he de decirte que si tu madre no atiende a lo que haces no es culpa suya .Es más bien o por que realmente no le gusta lo que estás haciendo o porque tu simplemente no sabes captar su atención.Muchas veces tendemos de echar la culpa a los espectadores de nuestras carencias o fracasos y es todo lo contrario,en casi el 100% de los casos la culpa es nuestra.Reflexiónalo...

En cuanto al efecto,pues estoy con el compañero Oriol,yo creo que se merece algo más que 43 segundos,es un efecto al que se le podría sacar más partido y en ese tiempo es como comentó Pulgas,demasiada información para asumir en tan poco tiempo. 
Es un efecto tipo Dynamo: " ¡Hey,mira! tengo dos cartas ,coje una,la pierdo y la encuentro ... ¡Magia!  :O15: ... 
No tiene eso mucha chicha que digamos,demasiado desnudo a mi parecer.

Sobre la técnica,si que canta,canta bastante.No se si te funcionará de verdad,pero en todo momento se ve y se intuye todo.Aunque no tu veas que algo no se te ve,si se te intuye mal asunto,algo está fallando ahí.El espectador no puede intuir en ningún momento ningún indicio del secreto,en el momento que eso ocurre se acabó la magia,ya no ha quedado el juego limpio y por lo tanto la ilusión no se ha completado.

Sigo pensando que tienes una herramienta muy poderosa y es tu voz y tu labia,sigue trabajando

Saludos!


Pd. Métele fuerte a la teoría,empápate de todos los conocimientos que hay escritos y comprende el porque de las cosas.

----------


## Magnano

Con esta rutina, E.S.ANDREWS, ganó el concurso de magiapotagia hace unos años, utilizando la misma premisa que tu juego, para que te hagas una idea de presentaciones y efectos que se pueden hacer con una idea de cartas cazadoras, a mi me parece una delicia. Espero que lo disfrutes  :Smile1: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMVNu9bAB90

----------


## turureyaya

Vaaaaaaaaaaale amigo, que os referíais a la cara, jajajajajaja que va si no tengo ningun problema, antes sí, que me pelé a lo militar para que mi madre recordara a cuando yo era pequeño que le hacia ilusion a la mujer, pues a ver si grabo uno tambien jejeje y no le debo nada a nadie, que yo pago mis deudas! jajjajaja

Lo de mi madre, que va, creeme que no es culpa mia, es que se le olvidan las cosas, yo le puedo explicar 30 veces como iniciar sesion en el twitter, que me grabe un video un dia y al otro que me vuelva a grabar y que no se acuerde como se graba o como programar los programas de la tele, es un caso esta mujer, pero me la quiero mucho! jajaja

Respecto a que cante, ahora te envio un privado para que me digas que es lo que canta exactamente, que aqui no se pueden revelar cosas  :Smile1: 


Bua, acabo de ver el video! me la flipo! nunca se me había ocurrido una historia con las cartas para hacer un sandwich, así que como no se me ocurría por ese hago ese asi rapido jajajaja me gusta, tomo nota tomo nota, a ver si se me ocurre algo nuevo! jejeje 

Gracias a todos!! :D

----------

